# torchmate cnc



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

using torch mate 2x2 very happy with machine, well design machine. still trying to figure out bob cad programs, 30 days free teck. help just was not what I needed with limit on time to get set up and running. call me cheep I don't like paying for information for something I bought. any body feels like I do??????????


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually, 30 days is generous by many company standards. Companies assume that customers already have a machine tool foundation.

Good luck - Baker


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

*machine foundation*



rwbaker said:


> Actually, 30 days is generous by many company standards. Companies assume that customers already have a machine tool foundation.
> 
> Good luck - Baker


thanks for the good luck wish. run my own cabinet shop business for 27 years made my own raise panel doors. never had any need for a computer till now, have other words for the computer, but not a machine tool. thanks, bowdean


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*Computers*



bowdean said:


> thanks for the good luck wish. run my own cabinet shop business for 27 years made my own raise panel doors. never had any need for a computer till now, have other words for the computer, but not a machine tool. thanks, bowdean


I've worked with industrial computers since 1968 and still hate them to this day - just because your good at something does not mean you have to like it. 40+ years with computers is one of the reasons I do wood and metal working. Like you I many choice words for the @#$%^.

Hope things get better - Baker


----------



## wildinteriors (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi ya, I have a Torchmate 2x2 also, I've had it for 3 years now and (knock on wood) I had no problems with it  Bobcad different story, wish I would of return it !! spent 3 month trying to figure it out :help: end up with Vcare pro and had it down in a week


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

*vcare pro ?*



wildinteriors said:


> Hi ya, I have a Torchmate 2x2 also, I've had it for 3 years now and (knock on wood) I had no problems with it  Bobcad different story, wish I would of return it !! spent 3 month trying to figure it out :help: end up with Vcare pro and had it down in a week


hey steve, can you set up letters like a name and mill at one time,with vcare , not having any luck with the b-cad. can run program files from dfx designs ok. once i edit some of them. love my 2x2 also, thanks bowdean


----------

